# I Am Not Addicted...



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)




----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Steve264 said:


>


Yes you do need to find a group of Seikoholics Anonymous  

[Nice picture it's a lovely looking group














]

Mike


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice collection,really drawn to the samurai although theyre all great lookers


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

My Windows wallpaper



















(Original is VERY LARGE) - click if you want to see


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That mesh looks great.....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> My Windows wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this Steve! When I saw the one at the top of the thread, I was thinking black and white. Have you tried this shot with the Pepsi in colour at the center? Group shots are painful, but when they come out they are choice!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > My Windows wallpaper
> ...


I'll give it a try









You _did _ notice I had composed the pic with my new 6105 on the golden mean, though...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a nice group you've got there Steve 

As for that mesh, is that one of Roy's


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice piccy Steve. I can just imagine the pain you go through each morning.

Time to put on a watch....mmm.....what to wear today?.....I know, a diver.....one with a black face....perhaps a Seiko....

That's narrowed it down then!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

PhilM said:


> That's a nice group you've got there Steve
> 
> As for that mesh, is that one of Roy's


No, Roy's look good too, I'm thinking of a 20mm to try on my 6105.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

That is a mighty fine collection of Seiko Divers Watches Mate!


----------



## lsuguy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

Sad to know I'm destined for this one day


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice collection







,got rid of alot of my seikos of late ,started off with 1 or 2 (as you always do) ,next time i looked i was infested with them


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh lord... I ordered my first Seiko-5 yesterday. Is this the road I've started down?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

C.W. said:


> Oh lord... I ordered my first Seiko-5 yesterday. Is this the road I've started down?


In one word..... Yes









Give into it know, instead of trying to fight it and bringing pain and misery onto yourself


----------



## lsuguy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

As long as you don't request that your current job start paying you in watches...


----------

